# Wound Care



## KRekow (Apr 4, 2008)

have a situation where our patients come in for wound care, dressing changes on any and all types of wounds. I have been told that I cannot use 97602 for these types of encounters because these codes are only for services provided by Physical/Occupational Therapists. I have been told that these should be coded with an E/M code; but only wound assesment and dressing changes are happening.

Is this accurate information I am receiving?


----------



## cedwards (Apr 4, 2008)

Check out this link I think it might answer your question... 

http://www.aafp.org/fpm/20041000/coding.html


----------

